# Turbo or rollers?



## APK (18 Nov 2011)

I am looking for something for my 14 y/o son to use over the winter, he is a keen road rider amd MTB, and I would also like to use as well.

Not sure what we need, looking to spend no more than £150 (or so) I am thinking rollers are more flexible, allowing us to swap bikes over a lot easier, do they perform the same function?

What kit would people recommend?


----------



## HLaB (18 Nov 2011)

I think the differences between turbo and rollers are mainly that most rollers don't offer resistance (although I think some can be modded) and you'll need greater balance for an unconstrained bike on rollers. I've only got a turbo so I can't say 100% but I don't think my attention span would master rollers if its as boring as a turbo  On the positive this has been a very mild month compared to last year and I think I've only used the turbo once for 15 mins, preferring the real stuff


----------



## YahudaMoon (18 Nov 2011)

Turbos are boring where as rollers have a excitement about them and can easaly be converted into a turbo type machine

With the Kreilter rollers if you have the money you can attatched a free wheel giving more resistance. Also different size rollers give differrent resistance and I think its Kreitler that only give this option ? Also you can attactch a fan that gives you a head wind.

Turbos are boring in my opinion even over a cheap set of rollers, and I dont think I d use a turbo as much as the rollers. I just got a cheap aluminium set over a cheap plastic set for stiffness and durability . I was on em last night sweating like a pig for an hour on a 54 x 16 fixed track


Maybe the price of a nice new bike but hey if I had the money !
http://www.kreitler.co.uk/products.asp

I	use these. the aluminium ones £107 or the plasic ones even cheaper

http://www.inmotionproducts.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=46&cat=Rollers


----------



## derrick (18 Nov 2011)

Have recently bought these, there great.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tacx-antares-professional-training-rollers/


----------



## amaferanga (18 Nov 2011)

Turbo if you want the flexibility to do all types of workout. Rollers if you just want to jump on and ride for a bit.


----------



## bicyclos (19 Nov 2011)

I find the turbo a little boring at the best of times and junked my old set. I have a set of rollers now which I enjoy more because you have to concentrate on what you are doing and good for balance. Ive attached an old bike dynamo to mine with three bulbs wired in and it is fun trying to get them as bright as I can [no effort no light]. I have also an exercise bike / rowing machine for a better workout [festive period] 

regards


----------



## Blue (22 Nov 2011)

The 'boring' label applied to turbo sessions depends on the user. If you use the turbo for quality sessions such as intervals you get too busy to be bored. If you use them for simple steady riding you can do something else while riding - such as learing a new language from CD's, or whatever takes your fancy. I have managed to use 1hr sessions on a turbo for great training and learning sessions for years and think it's one of the best bits of kit that I own.


----------



## Arsen Gere (22 Nov 2011)

Don't forget the noise aspect. Rollers can be noisey and air based turbos are too.
Oil or magnetic ones are quieter and the bike makes more noise.

Rollers are good for developing suppleness and the neurological aspect of cycling. People forget that if you can't fire the muscles you get no power. Track riders use them extensively to develop their efficiency and for recovery between races. I used them a lot when track racing.

You can get some of the same effect on a turbo with low resistance and a high cadence. If are only going to buy one though I'd go for the oil or magnetic turbo, I've had mine for 15 years or so. The variation in the type of training you can do is much wider and IMHO they are quieter.
You will need an electric fan whatever you buy.


----------



## HaloJ (1 Dec 2011)

I'm firmly planted in the rollers camp. We have the cycle-ops ones that offer resistance. It's not much resistance being only about 3 or 4% climb at it's maximum setting but it's better than no resistance. You get a smoother more fluent riding technique from riding on rollers as seat hopping pedal stomps will assuredly have you off. Although that said if you want to read and do other things whilst just spinning your legs then a turbo is most assuredly the better option. Personally I like to concentrate solely on the riding.

Abs


----------



## APK (2 Dec 2011)

Thanks for all your replies, I am favouring rollers, as they seem to provide greater flexibility to use different bikes without too much "faffing" about, and they also seem to be more fun.

Just need to decide on which ones, Ribble have the Cycle ops for £126 which seems good?


----------



## amaferanga (2 Dec 2011)

APK said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I am favouring rollers, as they seem to provide greater flexibility to use different bikes without too much "faffing" about, and they also seem to be more fun.
> 
> Just need to decide on which ones, Ribble have the Cycle ops for £126 which seems good?


 
Its only less phaff with rollers if all the bikes you use have the same wheelbase, otherwise you'll need to adjust them for each bike. With the Tacx Antares rollers this was more of a phaff than just lifting one bike off the turbo and putting another one on.


----------



## Klausmeister (2 Dec 2011)

Just bought my first set of rollers in case I don't feel like venturing out in the winter months. So far very impressed that it gives a good level of resistance just by using the gears on the bike. The ones I chose have 3 levels and so far it's been left on the easiest and I'm finding it reasonably hard going.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (2 Dec 2011)

The venerable Joe Beer, in his triathlon coaching podcast, suggested that rollers improved technique while the turbo develops power. I'd have thought that a youngster has years to develop power but better balance and a more rounded pedalling action would be a good investment.


----------



## APK (5 Dec 2011)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> The venerable Joe Beer, in his triathlon coaching podcast, suggested that rollers improved technique while the turbo develops power. I'd have thought that a youngster has years to develop power but better balance and a more rounded pedalling action would be a good investment.


 
Similar thoughts to mine, power will come but technique is all important, besides they look more fun, and I think will keep him more motivated to actually use them.

Well I went for the Elite ghibli parabolics from Evans in the end, £143 with 15% off = £122 then another £6 cashback from topcashback so a bargain price of £116, roll on Christmas (I want a go!)


----------



## Ghost Donkey (5 Dec 2011)

I'm a fan of rollers. I bought Tacx ones last winter and use them much more than my old turbo. The point about resistance and power training is a valid one IMO but in winter I'm not looking at power too much and you can get a good workout in your higher gears. When it's properly insured I'll get my new TT bike on the rollers. I'll be back to using a doorframe again.


----------



## Paul.G. (9 Dec 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I'm firmly planted in the rollers camp. We have the cycle-ops ones that offer resistance. It's not much resistance being only about 3 or 4% climb at it's maximum setting but it's better than no resistance. You get a smoother more fluent riding technique from riding on rollers as seat hopping pedal stomps will assuredly have you off. Although that said if you want to read and do other things whilst just spinning your legs then a turbo is most assuredly the better option. Personally I like to concentrate solely on the riding.
> 
> Abs


I too prefer rollers and looked at replacing my old standard set with the ones you describe with resistance, having read you post I think i will add to my Christmas "wish" list.


----------

